# to be fair play label CPO offert qualty product i swear to god i made discovery



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The utterelly brilliant franco-flemish composer Jacques Arcadelt Estotes Fortes in bello woaw perfomed by josquin capella than tthe mighty Heinrich Fink same ensemble , the Ockeghem of germany less poppular , but in same leaggue has taleent goes.

Than i purchased suprice cd lof cpo bscur composer called Giovanni Paolo Colonna, hmm so great, wonderfull!, there is more , but there suprise for later ii love CPO renaissance serie , love the label, great stuff worthy of your attention, they rarely disapointed me to be fair play yep and that it...

:tiphat:


----------

